# Please Don't Ban Me, Cran



## AtleanWordsmith (Aug 23, 2015)

After the drawing of Crowley on the laser table, I got a request to do one of Cran.  It's not great, but... here it is.


----------



## Boofy (Aug 23, 2015)

It's everything I ever dreamed it could be and more. Oh man. Look at that. You are awesome, Dubs. <3

Cran looks so unimpressed there x3


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Aug 23, 2015)

-bows-


----------



## Foxee (Aug 23, 2015)

Hehehe...I needed a laugh and this worked out admirably.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice (Aug 23, 2015)

This looks like the beginning of something great. Eventually you'll be flooded by msgs for more. Rising star?


----------



## Boofy (Aug 23, 2015)

I'll be managing his career from now on. All commissions through Boofy please ;D


----------



## PiP (Aug 24, 2015)

Brilliant, you even captured the expression on his face!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Aug 24, 2015)

Nice pic, Atlean


BTW, It was nice knowing you :tongue:


----------



## Gumby (Aug 24, 2015)

I agree, you've captured the expression perfectly! Lol! Great job!


----------



## Sonata (Aug 24, 2015)

Sheer perfection - could have been a photograph!


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Aug 24, 2015)

Haha, I'm sure it's not as great as all that.

Thanks, guys!  I'm actually considering getting back into drawing, and giving up pen and paper for digital bits... just gonna have to get my hands on a tablet.  Easy enough, right?

Also, if you have any requests, feel free to contact Boofy to negotiate a price.  Don't worry, she is in no way threatening or coercing me, and I certainly don't need to be rescued from the dungeon in the corner of her garden, which doesn't exist and the rumor of which is based on lies.


----------

